# How old is your BSH and how much does it weigh?



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just back from the vet and every year it´s the sameeeeeeeeeeeeeee conversation. Merlin is going to be 8 soon and he weighs 6.900 kg. I´ve looked online and it is a normal size for a BHS. How much do yours weigh? Any looks from your vets?


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Mines still a baby. She's 7 months & 2 weeks old and weighing 3.4KG. She's quite delicate & dainty for a Brit though. Hoping she fills out soon!


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

merlin12 said:


> Just back from the vet and every year it´s the sameeeeeeeeeeeeeee conversation. Merlin is going to be 8 soon and he weighs 6.900 kg. I´ve looked online and it is a normal size for a BHS. How much do yours weigh? Any looks from your vets?


Oh good, so I'm not the only one with a massive furbaby. (DSH) Big P is approx 8 years old (rescued) and just under 7kg.
He is a big male moggy, big head and big paws. Like a cuddly bagpus. Perfect x

(Although I can barely pick him up)


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Elsiebea said:


> Oh good, so I'm not the only one with a massive furbaby. (DSH) Big P is approx 8 years old (rescued) and just under 7kg.
> He is a big male moggy, big head and big paws. Like a cuddly bagpus. Perfect x
> 
> (Although I can barely pick him up)


Does your vet complain about the weight? She mentioned diet and diabetes


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Some cats and some breeds are supposed to be big.
coonies and bsh are big breeds. I think one of @Susan M girls is around 6kg


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weight isn't the right measure, condition scoring is. Google will find you lots of hits including the wsava one


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

daisysmama said:


> Some cats and some breeds are supposed to be big.
> coonies and bsh are big breeds. I think one of @Susan M girls is around 6kg


Totally agree. British shorthairs are meant to be a solid weight. The boys are bigger than girls anyway. I really wouldn't worry about a 6.9 KG brit. That sounds normal.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

As are ragdolls!
Arthur a ragdoll at 10 months weighs 5.6kg


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

merlin12 said:


> Does your vet complain about the weight? She mentioned diet and diabetes


We do try and keep it in check, but they aren't too worried and haven't raised concerns


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Does your vet complain about the weight? She mentioned diet and diabetes


Of course they are correct to inform you of any possible risk of Diabetes.....but I bet they went on to recommend a low calorie DRY food to help deal with the weight. 
Try and move away from feeding any dry towards a good quality low carb wet or raw diet which will both help with his weight and protect him against diabetes....and always be cautious about the vet's use of steroids which are well known to be a trigger for this condition.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Mooch is nearly 4 and is 4.5KGs ...it was mentioned yesterday that she is a 'good' weight and It should be kept in this range (I read that as don't let her get any heavier :Kiss)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate when vets do that, you'll know if he's overweight if you just check him by the body condition score.

I only have girls, Annelis is 6 and weighs a smidgen under 5.5kg, she fluctuates between 5.4-5.6. Orphelia is 2 1/2 and is currently weighing in at 6.6kg. She's a big big girl, gets mistaken for a boy all the time, no fat on her she's just big. 
Belle is 6 1/2 months, she weighed 3.2kg on Saturday, she gains a consistent 100g a week. Orphelia was 3.8kg at the same age


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

My friends silver boy is 7 1/2 months and weighs 5.2kg  Again no fat on him, he's just huge you'd never think he was a kitten.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie is 4.5 years old and weighs in around 5.8kg - at her weigh in (July) April who is 3.5 was around 3.5kg she has always been small. Ike on the other hand is 18 months old - solid as a rock  and weighed around 5.5kg in July. He is going to be a big boy


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Cody is nine months old and weighs 4.5kg, I have read that BSH are not fully grown until they are four years old, I dread to think what he will weigh by then!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Bilbos a little tiddler, he's not long turned 5 months and is 2.54kg, he sounds really small compared to everybody else's LOL. All his weight goes to his face, he has more chins than me nearly!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

BritishBilbo said:


> Bilbos a little tiddler, he's not long turned 5 months and is 2.54kg, he sounds really small compared to everybody else's LOL. All his weight goes to his face, he has more chins than me nearly!


But he is just a baby, don't fret


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

daisysmama said:


> Some cats and some breeds are supposed to be big.
> coonies and bsh are big breeds. I think one of @Susan M girls is around 6kg


That is exactly what I tried to explain. I told her to look at his legs, they are shorter and heavier than other breeds, his broad shoulders...he looks fine to me.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Of course they are correct to inform you of any possible risk of Diabetes.....but I bet they went on to recommend a low calorie DRY food to help deal with the weight.
> Try and move away from feeding any dry towards a good quality low carb wet or raw diet which will both help with his weight and protect him against diabetes....and always be cautious about the vet's use of steroids which are well known to be a trigger for this condition.


 Of course some light dry food was recommended. I feed Merlin wet morning and night and as I work leave a bit of dry for him to graze. Weekends it´s all wet, Yes I know it´s not good for excess weight but I really feel he is an average BSH.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> That is exactly what I tried to explain. I told her to look at his legs, they are shorter and heavier than other breeds, his broad shoulders...he looks fine to me.


You might do better pointing out he doesn't have a big fatty pad between his back legs, he has a waist viewed from above, his ribs are not hard to feel.... Of course if he does have a big fatty pad, no waist and hard-to-find ribs then the vet is right!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> You might do better pointing out he doesn't have a big fatty pad between his back legs, he has a waist viewed from above, his ribs are not hard to feel.... Of course if he does have a big fatty pad, no waist and hard-to-find ribs then the vet is right!


I do see a waist but his build is different from that of my aun´t cats for example. They are DSH and they have a leaner build. I am seeing that my Merlin is more or less must BSH here.


----------

